# Squid problem



## zambombas (Apr 21, 2012)

```
Failed to make [FILE]swap[/FILE] directory [FILE]/var/squid/cache/00[/FILE] (13) permission denied
```
Any idea? I tried to change permissions and the owner of the files but don*'*t work, any idea?

Thank you.

UPDATE: the error changed to this:

```
cannot open '[FILE]var/squid/logs/access.log[/FILE]' for writing . The parent directory must be writeable by the user squid...'
```


----------



## Abriel (Apr 21, 2012)

[CMD="chown"]-R squid:squid /var/squid[/CMD]


----------

